# Purchased 14,400 annual HGVC Points Now What?



## aarce (Nov 23, 2017)

Okay I joined TUG, did a little research on HGVC and won a bid on EBAY for 14,400 annual points. I'm not sure what to expect as far as the season or week is concerned. I left a message for seller timesharconnection (96.7% feedback score.) Does anyone know about this company?

I'm a little anxious as I tried to contact the seller and they have not responded. Although its only been a few hours. After having sometime to think about it I feel like I may have jumped the gun. Here are the details from the EBAY listing please let me know what you think.

*HGVC Hilton Kings Land 14,400 Annual Points Waikoloa Beach Hawaii Timeshare*

*About Ownership:*
*Size: Varies
14,400 HGVC Points Issued Every January 1st*
*Usage Time: Annual
14,400 HGVC Points Will Be Issued on 1/1/2019*
*Type of Usage:
Deeded
Never Expires*
*Maintenance Fees:
$1,575.15 Yearly
Due 1/1/2019*
*Availability:*
*2019*

*14,400 HGVC Points Will Be Issued on 1/1/2019*

*FEES DUE AT TIME OF SALE:
2018 Maintenance Fee: $0.00
Closing Cost: $449.00
Resort Transfer Fee: $458.00
Plus The Winning bid  ($6100.00)*

Is this a good deal? I'm a little worried about the size as it indicates that it varies. Also Im not sure of the season or week. I actually tried to retract the bid after not hearing from the seller. However EBAY wouldn't allow it since it was less than 12 hours before biding closes.

I guess you cant learn to swim without jumping in the pool but will I get eaten by sharks?

Thanks guys for your feedback.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Nov 23, 2017)

I searched ebay completed listings and the only HGVC 14,400 was sold in August for $9,201

However, there is a current ebay listing for HGVC 14,400 with a high bid of $6,100 with 3 hours to go.

First, this is 2019 use only (looks like 2018 was used already) and the price is too LOW.

With 3 hours left, I would expect this to sell for $10,000 or so, thus you will lost this if you are not willing to increase your bid.

Also, anything lower than $10,000 will probably get taken by ROFR, so even if you win, I doubt it will get past ROFR, and if it does, this is an incredible bargain.


----------



## aarce (Nov 23, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> I searched ebay completed listings and the only HGVC 14,400 was sold in August for $9,201
> 
> However, there is a current ebay listing for HGVC 14,400 with a high bid of $6,100 with 3 hours to go.
> 
> ...



Yes you are correct. Since this is my first purchase I wanted to be sure it was not a scam. It does appear to be a great deal at this point but as you said might not pass ROFR. It will be interesting to see. Should I win this bid do you have any tips on the closing process or the listing in general?


----------



## ccwu (Nov 23, 2017)

I saw this on ebay by seller, timeshareconnection_0.  It is very fishy.  The only description of the 14,400 for a two bedrooms today, 11/23/2017.  No other description and no photo of the room.   He just sold a 57th street 10,500 for $5,100.  The seller did not describe the closing procedures and other.  I know NYC transfer tax is high.  I don't think he listed the correct closing cost.  I kind of very skeptical about this seller.  The reviews did not state what was purchased and  not reliable.  I would not buy from him.


----------



## aarce (Nov 24, 2017)

ccwu said:


> I saw this on ebay by seller, timeshareconnection_0.  It is very fishy.  The only description of the 14,400 for a two bedrooms today, 11/23/2017.  No other description and no photo of the room.   He just sold a 57th street 10,500 for $5,100.  The seller did not describe the closing procedures and other.  I know NYC transfer tax is high.  I don't think he listed the correct closing cost.  I kind of very skeptical about this seller.  The reviews did not state what was purchased and  not reliable.  I would not buy from him.


I emailed them and someone named Jaime responded to my questions. I also feel that not enough information is provided with the listing. Although I am currently the high bidder I am reluctant to proceed. I wonder if there are attorneys or escrow companies that I can use to ensure this is not a scam.


----------



## Helios (Nov 24, 2017)

It should be a two bedroom unit.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Nov 24, 2017)

Did you win this?

The price went up $2,000 in the last 6 minutes. If it is a legitimate deal, then I think it will NOT pass ROFR as these typically sell for $20,000 on the resale market.

private listing - bidders' identities protected $8,085.00 23 Nov 2017 at 10:14:57PM PST
private listing - bidders' identities protected $7,985.00 23 Nov 2017 at 10:15:21PM PST
private listing - bidders' identities protected $7,150.56 23 Nov 2017 at 10:14:08PM PST
private listing - bidders' identities protected $7,050.55 23 Nov 2017 at 10:07:48PM PST
private listing - bidders' identities protected $7,050.00 23 Nov 2017 at 10:12:00PM PST
private listing - bidders' identities protected $6,750.00 23 Nov 2017 at 10:11:17PM PST
private listing - bidders' identities protected $6,500.00 23 Nov 2017 at 10:09:36PM PST
private listing - bidders' identities protected $6,300.00 23 Nov 2017 at 10:08:56PM PST


----------



## GT75 (Nov 24, 2017)

i don’t know anything about this seller but I see several things which I don’t like in this listing:

Since all HGVC are deeded, this should therefore be a specific unit.   It looks via the points to be KL 2 bedroom phase I premier platinum season. 

The MFs also aren’t  correct either.  It looks to me that they should be $1631.32 (2017) and $1694.74 (2018). 

Lastly, I don’t see how this will pass rofr.  I know that someone purchase similar in 2015 at a very good price of $12999.   You can see it on rofr.net.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Also the fees are incorrect.  There is HGVC transfer fee of $399 and activation fee of $560.   Also club fee of $170 next year.


----------



## aarce (Nov 24, 2017)

I stopped at $7150. Not sure why the do not give more information on the listing. I had to email questions that should have been clearly explained on the add. Also I could'nt find any info about timeshareconnection other than that they have been around since 08/2016. It also indicated that they are out of TN. They do however have many listings both sold and available. My gut feeling is that they are probably legit. We should keep our eye out to see if these listings pass ROFR. Not sure how we would know if it did though.

Also I am curious to know your process when buying TS. Do you use EBAY? I went through the Tug Marketplace but I found many listings with inflated prices. It appears that the deals are better on EBAY however there seems to be more risk involved. Can you share what you purchased and from where? Were you satisfied? Thanks for responding.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 24, 2017)

This is a typical ad from a timeshare liquidator on ebay, lots of missing info and old maint fees.  Be glad you didn’t win it, thats too much money to put at risk.  I purchased one on eBay for $299, it was an amount I didn’t mind risking. It took 6 months to close, lousy communication from the seller.  It was Bay Club, so no issue with rofr.  As others have stated, may not pass rofr at that price, and probably wont close until next year.  HGVC allocates new rofr budget in Jan.

I purchased the one in rofr.net from a legit resale broker using escrow, I was not concerned about risk.  BTW, these units originally sold for $87K at retail.

PS, that due date is wrong for maint fee, it will be due Jan 1 2018, so no points first year paying fees.  The only way for that date to be correct is if its EOY Odd, which may explain the low price.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## presley (Nov 24, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Also I am curious to know your process when buying TS. Do you use EBAY? I went through the Tug Marketplace but I found many listings with inflated prices. It appears that the deals are better on EBAY however there seems to be more risk involved. Can you share what you purchased and from where? Were you satisfied? Thanks for responding.


I have purchased from Ebay and resale brokers. If you are looking to buy a platinum account, expect to pay the going rate or Hilton will buy the contract out from under you. If you decide to buy gold, you can probably get a very good deal on Ebay. If you want peace of mind, buy from one of the recommended brokers. 

Personally, I haven't seen many inflated prices in the Tug Marketplace for HGVC.


----------



## Seagila (Nov 24, 2017)

Here's a thread related to the seller's reputation on TUG - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/bcsrentals-ebay-seller.229060
Jump to page 3, post #59 and on, to get to the part where this particular seller is mentioned.

On Ebay, often the winning bid on a highly-prized VOI, like a 14.4k-point deed in Kings Land, is low because savvy buyers do not want to risk their money with a questionable seller, and so intentionally avoid the auction.

Here's a few recently completed auction by timesharconnection_0 -






The seller also has active listings for a 12.6k-point Kings Land week going for $810, and a 7k-point Flamingo week going for $1,150, with 1d 10h left.

I find it curious that the seller has some of the most prized VOIs across the major brands with the winning bid way below resale-market value. And given the seller's profile on Ebay - relatively short history (only since 08/01/16), only 1/3 of total feedback (57 of 172) is as a seller, private auction listings - it all just sets off my spidey sense.

Is it possible that they're in fact a legit outfit?  With what information I have, I wouldn't want to be the one to try to prove it if they were.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 24, 2017)

I too find it interesting that this Ebay selling had great listings with super low prices.   Too me it was too good to be true.  I would stick with regular resale brokers such as judikoz.com or sellingtimeshares.net.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 24, 2017)

My overriding question would be whether seller will agree to a truly independent escrow agent.  If seller will agree, OP either gets a good deal or receives a refund if the deal fails due to inaccurate description or ROFR.

If seller will not agree to a truly independent escrow agent, OP should run.


----------



## aarce (Nov 24, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> This is a typical ad from a timeshare liquidator on ebay, lots of missing info and old maint fees.  Be glad you didn’t win it, thats too much money to put at risk.  I purchased one on eBay for $299, it was an amount I didn’t mind risking. It took 6 months to close, lousy communication from the seller.  It was Bay Club, so no issue with rofr.  As others have stated, may not pass rofr at that price, and probably wont close until next year.  HGVC allocates new rofr budget in Jan.
> 
> I purchased the one in rofr.net from a legit resale broker using escrow, I was not concerned about risk.  BTW, these units originally sold for $87K at retail.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I didn't win it. This will be my first TS and I don't want the headache. It would me worth paying more for a legit closing. Thanks for the words of warning.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 24, 2017)

I agree 100% with you @Alfonso


----------



## DazedandConfused (Nov 24, 2017)

GT75 said:


> I too find it interesting that this Ebay selling had great listings with super low prices.   Too me it was too good to be true.  I would stick with regular resale brokers such as judikoz.com or sellingtimeshares.net.



I 100% agree with the above advice....seriously, I used Judi and her team was great. Fair price for buyer and seller to get pass ROFR. All money is protected in escrow.



Alfonso said:


> I'm glad I didn't win it. This will be my first TS and I don't want the headache. It would me worth paying more for a legit closing. Thanks for the words of warning.



It is not paying more, it is paying the lowest price that can result in a hassle free and risk free transaction. Using a broker is the best way to do that.

The resale prices are going up and the 14,400 Kings land is one of the Gold Standards for HGVC resale buyers as it has a decent purchase price and low annual dues.

Do you really need 14,400 points???


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 25, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> Do you really need 14,400 points???



I dont need a 5.7L Hemi in my truck but it sure feels good when I hit the gas.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Helios (Nov 25, 2017)

Exactly my take...Don’t have a hemi but the Range Rover does not need to be used off road to be enjoyed...


----------



## DazedandConfused (Nov 25, 2017)

My point with my post questioning a 14,400 point purchase by someone as a first HGVC was simply meant to inquire if the poster has investigated how far a 14,400 point contract will go, the increase in purchase price of a lower amount, and the large annual dues required Jan 1 every year for the entire ownership - it was not meant to be cynical or rude.

The average HGVC is probably 7,000 points (my guess) so someone considering a 14,400 point contract should really do their homework to determine if they need this amount of points or if they need less.

On the other hand, I would love 50,000 HGVC points, but I am not willing to pay for it.


----------



## Helios (Nov 25, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> My point with my post questioning a 14,400 point purchase by someone as a first HGVC was simply meant to inquire if the poster has investigated how far a 14,400 point contract will go, the increase in purchase price of a lower amount, and the large annual dues required Jan 1 every year for the entire ownership - it was not meant to be cynical or rude.
> 
> The average HGVC is probably 7,000 points (my guess) so someone considering a 14,400 point contract should really do their homework to determine if they need this amount of points or if they need less.
> 
> On the other hand, I would love 50,000 HGVC points, but I am not willing to pay for it.


My response was just to be funny...


----------



## aarce (Nov 25, 2017)

I would like the 14,400 as it gives me the flexibility to take multiple weeks and it trades well.  My thinking is buy one TS have one MF and be able to take at least a couple of weeks a year staying at higher end resorts. Furthermore it would be easier to manage. The problem is I couldn't get it at the price I wanted. 

I looked at the resellers mentioned in the previous posts but the prices are more than I want to pay. I will probably have to start with one week and look for another later. My ideal purchase would be two weeks 2br plat at higher end resorts with MF's around $1500. I would like to stay under 10k. Is this reasonable or asking to much?


----------



## DazedandConfused (Nov 26, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> I would like the 14,400 as it gives me the flexibility to take multiple weeks and it trades well.  My thinking is buy one TS have one MF and be able to take at least a couple of weeks a year staying at higher end resorts. Furthermore it would be easier to manage. The problem is I couldn't get it at the price I wanted.
> 
> I looked at the resellers mentioned in the previous posts but the prices are more than I want to pay. I will probably have to start with one week and look for another later. My ideal purchase would be two weeks 2br plat at higher end resorts with MF's around $1500. I would like to stay under 10k. Is this reasonable or asking to much?



Technically HGVC does not "trade well" as it is a points based system, but 14,400 is a lot of points and can book 2 weeks at many but not all locations and dates.

You can travel at off-times and squeeze two weeks out of one purchase, but you did not indicate if you are flexible with dates or you also want to travel at the most popular dates too.

I personally think your criteria is not possible at this time. two 2-weeks at higher end resorts for $10k and $1.5k per year is not realistic with Hilton. But if you want one week for the same criteria, then it is possible. 

I would suggest Las Vegas Boulevard and Kings Land and even SeaWorld as the three Hiltons to look at for a 7,000 or more contract (platinum is preferred or you end up with higher dues)

With Hilton, you really can NOT get one perfect contract with both a low buy in price and low annual dues in a higher end resort at a popular time (i.e. school holidays)


----------



## GT75 (Nov 26, 2017)

You have the right idea, lowest buy in cost possible with lowest MFs.  But expect to pay about $1/point buy-in cost.  There are a few exceptions where HGVC can not rofr which you might be able to get lower.  This is historically the best time of year to buy because sellers want to unload before MFs are due and HGVC seems to let some pass rofr with low purchase price.


----------



## aarce (Nov 26, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> Technically HGVC does not "trade well" as it is a points based system, but 14,400 is a lot of points and can book 2 weeks at many but not all locations and dates.
> 
> You can travel at off-times and squeeze two weeks out of one purchase, but you did not indicate if you are flexible with dates or you also want to travel at the most popular dates too.
> 
> ...





GT75 said:


> You have the right idea, lowest buy in cost possible with lowest MFs.  But expect to pay about $1/point buy-in cost.  There are a few exceptions where HGVC can not rofr which you might be able to get lower.  This is historically the best time of year to buy because sellers want to unload before MFs are due and HGVC seems to let some pass rofr with low purchase price.


I see a listing at a recommended broker for a Annual, 2br plus plat, $1474 MF, $8900 at Kings Land. It's close to the dollar/point you suggested but I wonder if going down to around 7200 points or up to the 14,400 would be a better buy. Any thoughts on the 8400 point level? Also is their room for negotiation or are these prices firm? BTW I noticed you had a recent purchase for HGVC KL in rofr.net. Could you share how many points you received.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 26, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> I see a listing at a recommended broker for a Annual, 2br plus plat, $1474 MF, $8900 at Kings Land. It's close to the dollar/point you suggested but I wonder if going down to around 7200 points or up to the 14,400 would be a better buy. Any thoughts on the 8400 point level? Also is their room for negotiation or are these prices firm? BTW I noticed you had a recent purchase for HGVC KL in rofr.net. Could you share how many points you received.


My suggestion is to buy enough to try it out but not over commit your vacation budget each year..  

I bought an eoy 1br platinum.   Liked first stay and bought the other end of that package  so that I have the equivalent of 4800 points every year.  Right now we use those for about 8-9 nights off season in Orlando and marco island in 2br.  When the time comes I will probably pick up another 4800 if I need about 7k points a year (borrowing points is free.. but saving them costs money so my goal is to always live in hiltons pocket points wise).

It gives me the flexibility to scale up or down on annual points with low buy in (although mf are higher)..

But..if you buy for next to nothing you don't feel bad liquidating for about the same.   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## aarce (Nov 26, 2017)

The thought of low buy in and low risk liquidating sounds appealing. Can you really get 4800 points eoy on the cheap? and will 4800 points get you in the higher end resorts for a week?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 26, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> ..if you buy for next to nothing you don't feel bad liquidating for about the same.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



+1 This good wisdom why resale is the best option.  No downside if you don't have one. (or very little downside)


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 26, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> The thought of low buy in and low risk liquidating sounds appealing. Can you really get 4800 points eoy on the cheap? and will 4800 points get you in the higher end resorts for a week?


I got my eoy packages for less than 50 a piece plus activation etc.. points are points.. I suggest you look at the calander and points Costs at resorts you want and make your own determination base on your needs.. just know that low buy in usually equals slightly higher mf. . I also use open season which is almost a mf wash for me(especially with reservation fees).. but in orlando there is almost always open season available. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## aarce (Nov 26, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> I got my eoy packages for less than 50 a piece plus activation etc.. points are points.. I suggest you look at the calander and points Costs at resorts you want and make your own determination base on your needs.. just know that low buy in usually equals slightly higher mf. . I also use open season which is almost a mf wash for me(especially with reservation fees).. but in orlando there is almost always open season available. .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


$50 buy in makes great sense. Was this for a full week 4800 points eoy at hgvc? I cant seem to find hgvc with low buy in. Did you buy on ebay or through a recommended broker?


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 26, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> $50 buy in makes great sense. Was this for a full week 4800 points eoy at hgvc? I cant seem to find hgvc with low buy in. Did you buy on ebay or through a recommended broker?


Ebay.

Closing costs were included.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## aarce (Nov 26, 2017)

was it hgvc?


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 26, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> was it hgvc?


Bay club. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Could you share how many points you received.



We are working on getting rofr.net db to list number of points for Hilton.     It is there on one of the background tables.    I just need the developer to display.    Anyway, here is the current db with number of points displayed.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 26, 2017)

btw, Bay Club is one of the few HGVC resorts which doesn't have rofr.    I also assume that you understand the abbreviation eoy stands either for every other year or can also be every old year.   



Alfonso said:


> Also is their room for negotiation or are these prices firm



The prices are negotiable.   I was trying to get purchase at ~$1/point and MF around ~$0.1/point.   Those were my criteria.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 26, 2017)

I think that @Jason245 has given you sound advice.    You really need to determine how you plan to use the TS.     This will determine the number of points which you will need.   It is a little hard to figure this thing out until you start using the system.    After you start using it, then it will be easier to determine how best you want to use it and what your needs will be.


----------



## aarce (Nov 26, 2017)

Ok Sumday has a listing (Ebay) expiring in about an hour for the bay club. When I emailed them about how many points I would be buying they replied "There are no points. Points do not transfer at this resort." The price seems right (currently at $19) but I'm not sure what I'm getting if I am not getting points. Any thoughts? 
*
Item specifics*
Seller State of Residence: Missouri Usage: Biennial - Odd year 
Resort Name: The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort State/Province: Hawaii 
Type: Beach/Ocean Property Address: 69-450 Waikoloa Beach Drive 
Week of the Year: 18 Floats 1-18, 23-35, 42-52 as available City: Waikoloa 
Number of Bedrooms: 1 Zip/Postal Code: 96738 
Number of Bathrooms: 1 Resort telephone number: 808/886-7979 
Maintenance Fees (dollars): 1,215


----------



## ConejoRed (Nov 26, 2017)

Not sure why they would say it did not have points but in the same ad also indicate that there is a HGVC activation fee.  A 1 Bedroom Platnium week would have 4800 HGVC points.  I own a 2 Bedroom EOY there and it has been great.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Ok Sumday has a listing (Ebay) expiring in about an hour for the bay club. When I emailed them about how many points I would be buying they replied "There are no points. Points do not transfer at this resort." The price seems right (currently at $19) but I'm not sure what I'm getting if I am not getting points. Any thoughts?



Bay Club is an affiliate with it own set of rules.    I think that you are looking at a NON-hgvc deed.    I really don't know that much about BC, just what others have posted.   I would ask him if it is HGVC deed (but there should be points with that).   I think that he has already answered in a round about way (as in no). 

Look at these posts.    

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...t-affiliated-information.254931/#post-1996661

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...liated-information.254931/page-2#post-2007032

Hopefully others familiar with BC will be able to add more information.


----------



## aarce (Nov 26, 2017)

Good stuff as usual GT. I am now watching this thread. I did inquire abt the points question via email and they responded with this answer:
"This is a HGVC deeded property but points do not transfer at this resort. You can convert it to points once you are the owner." As you mentioned earlier affiliates have their own rules so if I buy this I will be stuck having to navigate a different set of rules. It seems fishy that they do not make it clear. I'm going to pass.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 26, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Good stuff as usual GT. I am now watching this thread. I did inquire abt the points question via email and they responded with this answer:
> "This is a HGVC deeded property but points do not transfer at this resort. You can convert it to points once you are the owner." As you mentioned earlier affiliates have their own rules so if I buy this I will be stuck having to navigate a different set of rules. It seems fishy that they do not make it clear. I'm going to pass.


All you have to do is enroll the deed once it is in your name. I called the resort phone number (just be cognizant of time difference ) and they walked me through it. Very nice and helpful.  You just have to pay the enrollment fee (I think it is around 600 now). When you sell it unenrolls and new owner  has to enroll again I believe(I haven't sold so I don't know how that piece works..)...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## aarce (Nov 26, 2017)

This sounds interesting. If this is the case a 1/1 platinum at BC would convert to 4800 points. With resales for BC being less expensive than KL it seems like a good first move for a rookie. The MF was 1215 eoy odd.


----------



## aarce (Nov 26, 2017)

Also I was looking at an 8700 point HGVC EOY Odd and had a question. One week in a 1/1 platinum season is 4800 points and 3400 in gold season. I believe I can use this for two separate trips or rent one and use the other. My question is do you have to use/rent/trade both segments in your usage year? I think I know the answer but just want to make sure.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Per HGVC rules, you can only rent your Home Week reservations.   So if you have a 8700 point EOY deed, this would be the whole deed.   I hope that I stated that clearly.

For club reservations, you can use however many of points which you would like (and in whatever size room you would like).   You only need to book 3 day minimum.

I will let others more familiar with trading into something like RCI, address that part of your question.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 27, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Also I was looking at an 8700 point HGVC EOY Odd and had a question. One week in a 1/1 platinum season is 4800 points and 3400 in gold season. I believe I can use this for two separate trips or rent one and use the other. My question is do you have to use/rent/trade both segments in your usage year? I think I know the answer but just want to make sure.



Points are points, you can break them up any way you want to use them.  Sure there is a rule on not renting home week (all the points), but I don’t think HGVC enforces it, just take a look at ads for rentals on eBay.

My sale and purchase history is in post 35.  I owned 7000 even / 8700 odd.  I sold them both when I found a 14.4K for 90 cents a point.  All the 2Br pay the same maint fee, so I pay the same as you will for 8700.  I searched for a year before I found mine, you might get lucky like me, maybe not.  I’m confident mine will always sell for what I paid, maybe more.  I can rent half my points and use the rest for free, or I can get 2 weeks in a lower point 2br.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hurnik (Nov 27, 2017)

GT75 said:


> i don’t know anything about this seller but I see several things which I don’t like in this listing:
> 
> Since all HGVC are deeded, this should therefore be a specific unit.   It looks via the points to be KL 2 bedroom phase I premier platinum season.
> 
> ...



Interestingly enough a certain broker that's recommended here on TUG all the time *used* to list MF (without the taxes) on their website all the time.  That's why I'm kinda picky when someone says "MF" and I have to ask is that *everything* that's due at the end of the year?  Granted, taxes aren't usually that much more, but it irks me when they don't list all the fees.

IMO, when I get my "MF" bill, every single fee that's listed on there is my MF fee.  That's why I usually include the Club dues when saying my points cost me X/point (although HGVC likes to randomly float which contract gets the MF as it seems to vary year by year).


----------



## GT75 (Nov 27, 2017)

hurnik said:


> That's why I'm kinda picky when someone says "MF" and I have to ask is that *everything* that's due at the end of the year? Granted, taxes aren't usually that much more, but it irks me when they don't list all the fees.



I agree.    To me if I see a sloppy listing with missing information (to me it also looked like they were missing taxes), it causes me to question to whole listing.   This is especially true if I don't have any feedback concerning the lister.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 28, 2017)

Interesting that the Home Week renting rule came up, there is a listing right now on TUG last minute bargain rentals for an obvious club reservation (3 nights).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

